# Top-Secret!!!Näxtn Sonntag Fliflies vs Spinnfies



## oh-nemo (23. Januar 2005)

Na Leudde,Lust auf´n kleinen Vergleich???
Näxtn Sonntach (30.01.)(danke Dennis für den Hinweis)an einem Geheimgehaltenen:q Ort anner Küste?
Team Fliegenfischer VS Team Spinnangler!!!
Das Verliererteam wird öffentlich "gedemütigt :q "
Der "Hotspot" wird nach besten Wetter und Windbedingungen am Samstach  bekannt gegeben.
Es sollten mindestens 1 Angler pro Team vorhandensein da ich sonst wieder allein im Wasser stehe 

PS.Für alle die keinen Spass verstehen---Dies ist kein Wettangeln.

*Teilnehmer*

Spinnfischer
1.oh-nemo
2.DetlevB
7.Mefohunter84 evtl.
9.Hering-ASS
10.Reppi

Fliegenfischer

Beides :q 
3.Silverpasi
4.Medo
5.Gnilftz (evtl.)
6. JosiHH ganz klein 
8.Hornhechteutin auch ganz klein :m


----------



## Steffen23769 (23. Januar 2005)

*AW: Top-Secret!!!Näxtn Samstag Fliflies vs Spinnfies*

Und kann nicht dabei sein... *heul*

Moin Moin nach Malente #h Fang nen Dorsch oder MeFo für mich mit...


----------



## oh-nemo (23. Januar 2005)

*AW: Top-Secret!!!Näxtn Samstag Fliflies vs Spinnfies*



			
				Steffen60431 schrieb:
			
		

> Und kann nicht dabei sein... *heul*
> 
> Moin Moin nach Malente #h Fang nen Dorsch oder MeFo für mich mit...


Hi Hesse |wavey: 
aber ich bin im Spinner :q Team


----------



## Steffen23769 (23. Januar 2005)

*AW: Top-Secret!!!Näxtn Samstag Fliflies vs Spinnfies*

Macht doch nix, ich bin da ja "Zwitter" und außerdem seit Jahren nicht mit der Fliege auf MeFo/Dorsch gewesen... Ostern isses soweit... aber Spinngerät hab ich trotzdem mit


----------



## oh-nemo (23. Januar 2005)

*AW: Top-Secret!!!Näxtn Samstag Fliflies vs Spinnfies*



			
				Steffen60431 schrieb:
			
		

> Macht doch nix, ich bin da ja "Zwitter" und außerdem seit Jahren nicht mit der Fliege auf MeFo/Dorsch gewesen... Ostern isses soweit... aber Spinngerät hab ich trotzdem mit


Da werde ich wohl zu Ostern mal n Ausflug auf die Insel mit einplanen müssen :q


----------



## Steffen23769 (23. Januar 2005)

*AW: Top-Secret!!!Näxtn Samstag Fliflies vs Spinnfies*



			
				oh-nemo schrieb:
			
		

> Da werde ich wohl zu Ostern mal n Ausflug auf die Insel mit einplanen müssen :q


Vielleicht bist bis dahin ja auch mit dem FliFi Virus infiziert...  Hattest da doch Ambitionen angekündigt... Leihgerät hätte ich zur Not dann auch noch... Fenwick AFTMA 8 mit 8er LeeWulff Bass Taper... Findet bei mir auch kaum noch Verwendung, seit ich ab Klasse 8 der Bequemlichkeit wegen nur noch die Zweihänderin fische...


----------



## oh-nemo (23. Januar 2005)

*AW: Top-Secret!!!Näxtn Samstag Fliflies vs Spinnfies*



			
				Steffen60431 schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht bist bis dahin ja auch mit dem FliFi Virus infiziert...  Hattest da doch Ambitionen angekündigt... Leihgerät hätte ich zur Not dann auch noch... Fenwick AFTMA 8 mit 8er LeeWulff Bass Taper... Findet bei mir auch kaum noch Verwendung, seit ich ab Klasse 8 der Bequemlichkeit wegen nur noch die Zweihänderin fische...


Klar Steffen.Kleiner Lehrgang ist bei Dir gebucht :q
Geburtstach habe ich erst im Mai.
Da wünsche ich mir die Vision.Ganz nach unten scrollen.
http://www.patchwork-nordlicht.de/flshop/index.htm


----------



## Steffen23769 (23. Januar 2005)

*AW: Top-Secret!!!Näxtn Samstag Fliflies vs Spinnfies*

Alternativ bei gesteigertem Interesse kannst Dir mal diesen Shop ansehen... Ich bin von den neuen EXORI Ruten so dermaßen begeistert, gibt momentan glaub ich keinen der mehr für diesen Preis liefert... is' natürlich ne subjektive Meinung... 

Mit Vison fährst auf jeden Fall gut!!


----------



## theactor (23. Januar 2005)

*AW: Top-Secret!!!Näxtn Samstag Fliflies vs Spinnfies*

 Schad - kann nicht mal zu einer "Schiedrichter-Visite" vorbeischauen...:c 

Ab übernächster Woche sieht es dann aber langsam wieder besser aus!

Bin schon seehr gespannt! #6


----------



## Sylverpasi (23. Januar 2005)

*AW: Top-Secret!!!Näxtn Samstag Fliflies vs Spinnfies*

Jörg falls Du es vergessen hast.... Am 29.01. ist das Brandungscasting-Event. Du hattest Dich auch gemeldet.... Ist das das Alter oder nur Vergesslichkeit löl?!


----------



## oh-nemo (23. Januar 2005)

*AW: Top-Secret!!!Näxtn Samstag Fliflies vs Spinnfies*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Jörg falls Du es vergessen hast.... Am 29.01. ist das Brandungscasting-Event. Du hattest Dich auch gemeldet.... Ist das das Alter oder nur Vergesslichkeit löl?!


Oh SHIT 
Da muss ich schnell das Datum auf Sonntach den 30.01.ändern


----------



## Sylverpasi (23. Januar 2005)

*AW: Top-Secret!!!Näxtn Samstag Fliflies vs Spinnfies*

Gut Jörg, wenn das am 30.01. ist bin ich dabei. Ich werde beides ausprobieren!!!!


----------



## Karstein (23. Januar 2005)

*AW: Top-Secret!!!Näxtn Samstag Fliflies vs Spinnfies*

Jörg, der war guuuut! 

Schade, dass wir noch nicht hochkommen können... Sonst hätten wir die Spinnfischer-Fraktion verstärkt.

Gruß gen Bad Malente aus Berlin

Karstensen


----------



## Steffen23769 (23. Januar 2005)

*AW: Top-Secret!!!Näxtn Samstag Fliflies vs Spinnfies*



			
				Karsten_Berlin schrieb:
			
		

> Jörg, der war guuuut!
> 
> Schade, dass wir noch nicht hochkommen können... Sonst hätten wir die Spinnfischer-Fraktion verstärkt.
> 
> ...


Karsten, ich dachte Du wärst "Fliegenpeitscher"...?


----------



## Karstein (23. Januar 2005)

*AW: Top-Secret!!!Näxtn Samstag Fliflies vs Spinnfies*

HiHo Steffen,

wenn´s um Fangen geht, dann doch eher Blechwerfer!  :m 

Ich hab immer zwei Stecken dabei, die Wedelgerte und die Spinnrute - aber vom Strand aus werde ich meistens nach einer Stunde zu faul für die Fliege. 

Gruß gen Du

Karstensen


----------



## Steffen23769 (23. Januar 2005)

*AW: Top-Secret!!!Näxtn Samstag Fliflies vs Spinnfies*

Die Faulheitsnummer kenn ich auch 
seit Herbst fische ich ab Klasse 8/9 Zweihand... is' net so anstrengend  hält man länger durch


----------



## Garfield0815 (23. Januar 2005)

*AW: Top-Secret!!!Näxtn Samstag Fliflies vs Spinnfies*

Hi Nemo
kann leider auch nicht, erstens zu weit für "mal eben"und zweitens bin ich in London.
Aaaaaaber am Vatertag WE bin ich auf der Insel, dann könnten wir........ |kopfkrat 
Allerdings wäre ich auch im Spinnteam |supergri


----------



## detlefb (23. Januar 2005)

*AW: Top-Secret!!!Näxtn Samstag Fliflies vs Spinnfies*

@ Ost-Holstein Nemo,  :m 

dieTeilnehmerlist ist aber noch kurz.
Trag mich doch mal bei den " Spinnern" ein, die Snaps wollen wieder gebadet werden.


----------



## oh-nemo (23. Januar 2005)

*AW: Top-Secret!!!Näxtn Samstag Fliflies vs Spinnfies*

@alle die nicht nahe der Truttenküste wohnen #c
Dafür habt Ihr z.B. Berge,Industrie,keine Arbeitslosen,Berliner Dialekt  ,
Weisswurscht,Dirndl,Äbblwoi,und so weiter......
Wir armen Schweine hier in Küstennähe müssen ja schon ab und zu an die See zum fischen um unseren Eiweissbedarf zu decken


----------



## Sylverpasi (23. Januar 2005)

*AW: Top-Secret!!!Näxtn Samstag Fliflies vs Spinnfies*

Jörg hast Du den Männers schon erzählt, dass wir beide eine Startgebühr erheben ????? Dann können wir beide schön in den Angelurlaub fliegen  löl


----------



## oh-nemo (23. Januar 2005)

*AW: Top-Secret!!!Näxtn Samstag Fliflies vs Spinnfies*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Jörg hast Du den Männers schon erzählt, dass wir beide eine Startgebühr erheben ????? Dann können wir beide schön in den Angelurlaub fliegen  löl


Ne Dennis noch nicht 
Startgeld 1000,- €
Absagegebühr 1500,- € 























 Dies ist ein Joke :q


----------



## Dorschdiggler (23. Januar 2005)

*AW: Top-Secret!!!Näxtn Samstag Fliflies vs Spinnfies*

.....klasse Idee Jörg  |supergri 
Leider muss ich passen, denn ich bin erst wieder im Februar zu solchen "Schandtaten" bereit  :c 
Allerdings soll ich einen schönen Gruß von Gnilftz sagen (den hatte ich gerade am Telefon .... und er leidet sooo sehr unter Internetentzug  |supergri  |supergri ), wenn es irgendwie geht, dann wäre er gerne dabei.
Er würde dann mit beiden "Waffen" angreifen und sich am Ende klammheimlich zum Siegerteam gesellen  |supergri  #6


----------



## oh-nemo (23. Januar 2005)

*AW: Top-Secret!!!Näxtn Samstag Fliflies vs Spinnfies*



			
				Dorschdiggler schrieb:
			
		

> .....klasse Idee Jörg  |supergri
> Leider muss ich passen, denn ich bin erst wieder im Februar zu solchen "Schandtaten" bereit  :c
> Allerdings soll ich einen schönen Gruß von Gnilftz sagen (den hatte ich gerade am Telefon .... und er leidet sooo sehr unter Internetentzug  |supergri  |supergri ), wenn es irgendwie geht, dann wäre er gerne dabei.
> Er würde dann mit beiden "Waffen" angreifen und sich am Ende klammheimlich zum Siegerteam gesellen  |supergri  #6


Hi Vossi
soll heissen das Heiko startet?
Da Freu ich mich ja.
Du kannst Ihm ja mal meine Handynr rüberschieben :q (da sein Rechner wohl nicht funzt)


----------



## Sylverpasi (23. Januar 2005)

*AW: Top-Secret!!!Näxtn Samstag Fliflies vs Spinnfies*



			
				Dorschdiggler schrieb:
			
		

> Er würde dann mit beiden "Waffen" angreifen und sich am Ende klammheimlich zum Siegerteam gesellen  |supergri  #6



Moin Vossi! So werde ich das auch halten  Ist eigentlich ne sehr gute Idee. #6


----------



## Dorschdiggler (23. Januar 2005)

*AW: Top-Secret!!!Näxtn Samstag Fliflies vs Spinnfies*



			
				oh-nemo schrieb:
			
		

> soll heissen das Heiko startet?


 ..... unter Vorbehalt ja.
Er wird sich aber selber noch melden, da er davon ausgeht, dass sein Rechner spätestens Mittwoch wieder da ist  |supergri


----------



## oh-nemo (23. Januar 2005)

*AW: Top-Secret!!!Näxtn Samstag Fliflies vs Spinnfies*

klar Vossi.
Dann hätten wir ja schon 2 die auf Zwei Hochzeiten tanzen.
Macht jeweils das doppelte an Startgebühr :m
Wenn das so weiter geht brauch ich dies Jahr nicht mehr schinnern


----------



## Dorschdiggler (23. Januar 2005)

*AW: Top-Secret!!!Näxtn Sonntag Fliflies vs Spinnfies*

....klasse ....ich zieh' mir dann von der Vermittlungsgebühr - hatte ich doch wohl erwähnt, oder  |kopfkrat - eine neue Fliegenpeitsche  :q


----------



## Medo (24. Januar 2005)

*AW: Top-Secret!!!Näxtn Sonntag Fliflies vs Spinnfies*

@ oh-jörgi

wenn mein goldpudel mitspielt dann bin ich als zwidder mit dabei, um auf jeden fall ein gewinner zu sein...

ich war gestern mal mit family in boltenhagen und alle mussten auf mich rücksicht nehmen... ich glaube allein deshalb bekomme ich sonntag frei 

trag mich doch einfach mal ein...


----------



## Karstein (24. Januar 2005)

*AW: Top-Secret!!!Näxtn Sonntag Fliflies vs Spinnfies*

@ Steffen: na, mit dem neuen Getackel wird´s 2005 auch bei mir hoffentlich einfacher werden mit dem Peitschen. 

@ DD: wiewas? Gnilftzens PeZe ist beim Doktor? Wunderte mich schon, warum´s so ruhig ist um ihn - hatte schon Angst, er würde permanent am Wasser sein und Fische fangen! :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Januar 2005)

*AW: Top-Secret!!!Näxtn Sonntag Fliflies vs Spinnfies*

Ich möchte da natürlich nen Bericht fürs Magazin (www.Anglerpraxis.de) wies ausgeht mit dem Vergleich)


----------



## Nordangler (24. Januar 2005)

*AW: Top-Secret!!!Näxtn Sonntag Fliflies vs Spinnfies*

Na ja wer jetzt nicht daran teilnehmen kann, hat ja die Möglichkeit den Wettkampf am 09.04.2005 zu machen beim Schleswiger Meerforellentreffen. Hier wird mit Spinn oder Fliegenrute um den Sieg gekämpft.

Sven


----------



## Medo (24. Januar 2005)

*AW: Top-Secret!!!Näxtn Sonntag Fliflies vs Spinnfies*

@ oh-nemo

du hast ja noch die möglichkeit den wettkampf am 09.04.2005 zu machen


----------



## oh-nemo (24. Januar 2005)

*AW: Top-Secret!!!Näxtn Sonntag Fliflies vs Spinnfies*

@Thomas,klar gibt es einen Bericht für´s Magazin #h

@ |wavey: Reinbeker Jörg,da freu ich mich ja schon auf Dich :q
Meinst Du wir sollten am 9.April ne kleine Session auf die Beine stellen
Mal sehen was uns da noch einfällt :m
Vielleicht die 1. inoffizielle Deutsche Meisterschaft im Mefolöffelangeln  ???

@Nordangler |kopfkrat Wettkämpfe im Angelsport lehne ich grundsätzlich ab.

Wo bleiben die Fliegenfischer ?
Der Ort wird Wettertechnisch so gut wie möglich für Euch abgestimmt und am Samstag per PN bekannt gegeben.Bin gern bereit auch mal neues Land zu erforschen.Die Teinehmer mögen Vorschläge machen.


----------



## detlefb (24. Januar 2005)

*AW: Top-Secret!!!Näxtn Sonntag Fliflies vs Spinnfies*

Bo äh,

der Mann von Zeltplatz kommt mit :z  :z , dann wird ja alles gut.


----------



## JosiHH (24. Januar 2005)

*AW: Top-Secret!!!Näxtn Sonntag Fliflies vs Spinnfies*

N Treffen, da muß ich mich soooofort anmelden. Setz mich aufi Liste.
Obwohl... mit Vorbehalt. Will endlich am So mein B einweihen oder...(siehe PN), bin also sehr von Wind und Welle abhängig und außerdem noch unschlüssig.
Und bevor ich wieder als Absager beschimpft werd.... schreib mich erst mal gaaaanz klein rein, als Spinner mit Notfliegenpeitsche.

Josi
(Hin-und-her-gerissener)


----------



## oh-nemo (24. Januar 2005)

*AW: Top-Secret!!!Näxtn Sonntag Fliflies vs Spinnfies*



			
				JosiHH schrieb:
			
		

> N Treffen, da muß ich mich soooofort anmelden. Setz mich aufi Liste.
> Obwohl... mit Vorbehalt. Will endlich am So mein B einweihen oder...(siehe PN), bin also sehr von Wind und Welle abhängig und außerdem noch unschlüssig.
> Und bevor ich wieder als Absager beschimpft werd.... schreib mich erst mal gaaaanz klein rein, als Spinner mit Notfliegenpeitsche.
> 
> ...


Schon wieder ein Zwitter :m
Klar Josi setz ich Dich klein rein.
Bist ja auch bald n Kopf kleiner als Medo und ich :m 
Eben hast Du doch noch interesse an ner Yacht gehabt |kopfkrat


----------



## JosiHH (24. Januar 2005)

*AW: Top-Secret!!!Näxtn Sonntag Fliflies vs Spinnfies*



			
				oh-nemo schrieb:
			
		

> Schon wieder ein Zwitter :m
> Klar Josi setz ich Dich klein rein.
> Bist ja auch bald n Kopf kleiner als Medo und ich :m
> Eben hast Du doch noch interesse an ner Yacht gehabt |kopfkrat



Kürzer, nicht kleiner :q 
Schau dir Napoleon an

Yacht...ja, aber ich weiß doch noch nicht ob oder wann oder wo oder wie |kopfkrat 

Josi


----------



## oh-nemo (24. Januar 2005)

*AW: Top-Secret!!!Näxtn Sonntag Fliflies vs Spinnfies*

@josihh,jetzt weiss ich auch wo Du Dir die Finger immer aufwärmst :q
Hab grad mit Mefohunter84 geschnackt.Rolf ist evtl auch mit von der Partie :m

:q ich glaub der Titel des Thread muß noch geändert werden in
"Fliefies die Ihre Spinnruten mitbringen vs Spinnies" :m
gibt es denn hier keinen reinen Fliegenwedler der bock hat 
mitzumachen |kopfkrat


----------



## oh-nemo (24. Januar 2005)

*AW: Top-Secret!!!Näxtn Sonntag Fliflies vs Spinnfies*

Das geht ja schneller als Katzenfiggen :m
Michael alias Hornhechteutin meldet sich als Zwitter :q
oh Shit und wie willst Du Angeln ? Als Fliefi oder Spinnie ??? :q


----------



## hornhechteutin (24. Januar 2005)

*AW: Top-Secret!!!Näxtn Sonntag Fliflies vs Spinnfies*

Moin Moin ,
erst einmal Spinner , dann als Anfänger mit 10 Std Erfahrung FliFli , aber nur wenn Ihr mir versprecht weder zu  :q  und einen Sichheitsabstand einhaltet  |supergri .



Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## hornhechteutin (24. Januar 2005)

*AW: Top-Secret!!!Näxtn Sonntag Fliflies vs Spinnfies*

Hab noch was vergessen .Das Alter macht sich doch bemerkbar  |supergri . Falls einer Bock hat und es ausprobieren will ,dem leihe ich meine 2 FlieFi Rute gerne .


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## oh-nemo (24. Januar 2005)

*AW: Top-Secret!!!Näxtn Sonntag Fliflies vs Spinnfies*



			
				hornhechteutin schrieb:
			
		

> Hab noch was vergessen .Das Alter macht sich doch bemerkbar  |supergri . Falls einer Bock hat und es ausprobieren will ,dem leihe ich meine 2 FlieFi Rute gerne .
> 
> 
> Gruß aus Eutin
> Michael


Michi Du meinst mich 
Ne Danke ich möchte mich voll aufs wobbeln und blinkern konzentrieren.
Den "Lehrgang" mach ich erst im Mai.Bin ja froh das ich unfallfrei spinnen kann


----------



## Medo (24. Januar 2005)

*AW: Top-Secret!!!Näxtn Sonntag Fliflies vs Spinnfies*



			
				hornhechteutin schrieb:
			
		

> bemerkbar |supergri . Falls einer Bock hat und es ausprobieren will ,dem leihe ich *meine 2 Rute* gerne .


 
Laggooooo:q !!!


----------



## oh-nemo (24. Januar 2005)

*AW: Top-Secret!!!Näxtn Sonntag Fliflies vs Spinnfies*



			
				Medo schrieb:
			
		

> Laggooooo:q !!!


Und Reppppiieeee


----------



## Dorschdiggler (24. Januar 2005)

*AW: Top-Secret!!!Näxtn Sonntag Fliflies vs Spinnfies*

...also wenn ich könnte, wie ich gerne würde, dann hättet Ihr Euren "Fly-only" dabei....und sicher könnte ich Heiko dann auch überzeugen   
aber leider leider  :c 

Viel Spass Euch allen  |wavey:


----------



## Hering-ASS (24. Januar 2005)

*AW: Top-Secret!!!Näxtn Sonntag Fliflies vs Spinnfies*

Na denn man too.

Wann solls eigentlich losgehen?


----------



## oh-nemo (24. Januar 2005)

*AW: Top-Secret!!!Näxtn Sonntag Fliflies vs Spinnfies*

Hering-Ass hat sich bei den Spinnanglern angemeldet.
Mann das wird ja lustig :q Thoralf den alten Mefospezi kenn ich ja nun auch schon paar Tage :m
Du fährst mit mir O.K. ,ich hol Dich ab


----------



## Hering-ASS (24. Januar 2005)

*AW: Top-Secret!!!Näxtn Sonntag Fliflies vs Spinnfies*

Wie kommst Du auf Spezi?
Ich muß aufpassen,daß ich in meiner Hose nicht absauf.


----------



## oh-nemo (24. Januar 2005)

*AW: Top-Secret!!!Näxtn Sonntag Fliflies vs Spinnfies*



			
				Dorschdiggler schrieb:
			
		

> ...also wenn ich könnte, wie ich gerne würde, dann hättet Ihr Euren "Fly-only" dabei....und sicher könnte ich Heiko dann auch überzeugen
> aber leider leider  :c
> 
> Viel Spass Euch allen  |wavey:


Schade Vossi das Du keine Zeit hast.
Du wirst trotzdem bei uns sein,in Gedanken und so.....
Deine Geheimköder werde ich fischen :m


----------



## oh-nemo (24. Januar 2005)

*AW: Top-Secret!!!Näxtn Sonntag Fliflies vs Spinnfies*



			
				Hering-ASS schrieb:
			
		

> Na denn man too.
> 
> Wann solls eigentlich losgehen?


Irgendwann und irgendwo,weiss ich auch noch nicht. Wann denn eigentlich?Gegen Mittag ist glaube ich O.K. oder? Und Mittag ist bei mir um 12.00 Uhr


----------



## Hering-ASS (24. Januar 2005)

*AW: Top-Secret!!!Näxtn Sonntag Fliflies vs Spinnfies*

Alles klar .Man sieht sich.


----------



## Ace (24. Januar 2005)

*AW: Top-Secret!!!Näxtn Sonntag Fliflies vs Spinnfies*

Schade wär gerne dabei aber Samstag feiert ´n Arbeitskollege seinen Vierzigsten und da kann ich doch nicht fehlen

Mathias


----------



## Steffen23769 (24. Januar 2005)

*AW: Top-Secret!!!Näxtn Sonntag Fliflies vs Spinnfies*



			
				oh-nemo schrieb:
			
		

> Michi Du meinst mich
> Ne Danke ich möchte mich voll aufs wobbeln und blinkern konzentrieren.
> Den "Lehrgang" mach ich erst im Mai.Bin ja froh das ich unfallfrei spinnen kann


Den Lehrgang bekommst schon zu Ostern Jörg, denk dran da bin ich wieder mal auf der Insel #h


----------



## oh-nemo (24. Januar 2005)

*AW: Top-Secret!!!Näxtn Sonntag Fliflies vs Spinnfies*



			
				Ace schrieb:
			
		

> Schade wär gerne dabei aber Samstag feiert ´n Arbeitskollege seinen Vierzigsten und da kann ich doch nicht fehlen
> 
> Mathias


Aaatsche,wo issen das Problem?
Wir wollen ja erst am Sonntag mittag los


----------



## oh-nemo (24. Januar 2005)

*AW: Top-Secret!!!Näxtn Sonntag Fliflies vs Spinnfies*



			
				Steffen60431 schrieb:
			
		

> Den Lehrgang bekommst schon zu Ostern Jörg, denk dran da bin ich wieder mal auf der Insel #h



#6  Hesse :m


----------



## Dorschdiggler (24. Januar 2005)

*AW: Top-Secret!!!Näxtn Sonntag Fliflies vs Spinnfies*



			
				Ace schrieb:
			
		

> Schade wär gerne dabei aber Samstag feiert ´n Arbeitskollege seinen Vierzigsten


 .....  |kopfkrat ...und dann kannst Du am Sonntag nicht ??  |kopfkrat 



			
				Steffen schrieb:
			
		

> Den Lehrgang bekommst schon zu Ostern Jörg, denk dran da bin ich wieder mal auf der Insel


 ..... mach mich mal schlau Steffen...wann genau..... 



			
				oh-nemo schrieb:
			
		

> Du wirst trotzdem bei uns sein,in Gedanken und so.....


 ....ja nee...is klar ...ganz besonders in Gedanken und so  :q 
Mir werden wieder die Ohren klingeln..... Scheiss "Lästertinitus"  :q  :q  :q


----------



## theactor (24. Januar 2005)

*AW: Top-Secret!!!Näxtn Sonntag Fliflies vs Spinnfies*

Ach Menno! Sonntag is G-Probe, da gehts auch net... #q 
Schaaadee... 
Hoffentlich beim nächsten Mal....

#h


----------



## Steffen23769 (24. Januar 2005)

*AW: Top-Secret!!!Näxtn Sonntag Fliflies vs Spinnfies*



> ..... mach mich mal schlau Steffen...wann genau.....


@Vossi:
Anreise Karfreitag ganz früh *gähn*  Abreise leider schon wieder am Ostermontag mittag/nachmittag...
Wenn's irgendwie geht, würd ich aber schon gerne am Gründonnerstag anreisen und erst Dienstag früh wieder zurückfahren, klärt sich innerhalb der nächsten 2 - 3 Wochen wie das genau läuft, aber die Nachmittage/Abende an Samstag/Sonntag sind schon bei meiner Maus angeltechnisch abgesegnet


----------



## Sylverpasi (24. Januar 2005)

*AW: Top-Secret!!!Näxtn Sonntag Fliflies vs Spinnfies*



			
				theactor schrieb:
			
		

> Ach Menno! Sonntag is G-Probe, da gehts auch net... #q
> Schaaadee...
> Hoffentlich beim nächsten Mal....
> 
> #h



G-Punkt-Probe??? Wasn das?????  |kopfkrat  :q  #6


----------



## Ace (25. Januar 2005)

*AW: Top-Secret!!!Näxtn Sonntag Fliflies vs Spinnfies*

Sonntag Mittag???...ich wäre schon froh wenn ich Montag früh wieder laufen kann:q
Neee das geht leider echt nich...Da würde ich die Flifi-Fraktion ja völlig unehrenhaft vertreten


----------



## Medo (25. Januar 2005)

*AW: Top-Secret!!!Näxtn Sonntag Fliflies vs Spinnfies*

@Aatsche

weichei....

wer saufen kann, der kann auch wedeln....


----------



## Reppi (25. Januar 2005)

*AW: Top-Secret!!!Näxtn Sonntag Fliflies vs Spinnfies*

Es wurde nach mir gerufen ?? :q  :q 
Da ich Fisch fangen möchte, aber nur als Spinner...    :q 
Und die Peitschenschwinger tun sich keinen Gefallen damit, Medo als Prototypen eines Wedlers ins Rennen zu schicken............ |uhoh:  |uhoh:


----------



## theactor (25. Januar 2005)

*AW: Top-Secret!!!Näxtn Sonntag Fliflies vs Spinnfies*

Hi,

@PasiSylver: 





> G-Punkt-Probe??? Wasn das?????


Das kann man schlecht beschreiben...#t  Ich zeig Euch das dann mal _live_ (huarr!)

|wavey:


----------



## detlefb (25. Januar 2005)

*AW: Top-Secret!!!Näxtn Sonntag Fliflies vs Spinnfies*

ich bin erstmal auf den kleingeschriebenen JosiHH gespannt.
Ihn mit der Peitsche in der Hand zuerleben, das wäre was  :q


----------



## Sylverpasi (25. Januar 2005)

*AW: Top-Secret!!!Näxtn Sonntag Fliflies vs Spinnfies*



			
				theactor schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> @PasiSylver:
> Das kann man schlecht beschreiben...#t  Ich zeig Euch das dann mal _live_ (huarr!)
> ...



Unbedingt...Aber hoffentlich bald Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Januar 2005)

*AW: Top-Secret!!!Näxtn Sonntag Fliflies vs Spinnfies*



> @Thomas,klar gibt es einen Bericht für´s Magazin


So lobe ich mir das ))


----------



## Dorschdiggler (25. Januar 2005)

*AW: Top-Secret!!!Näxtn Sonntag Fliflies vs Spinnfies*



			
				Saufnase schrieb:
			
		

> Da würde ich die Flifi-Fraktion ja völlig unehrenhaft vertreten


 ..... ob nu nüchtern Flifi, oder voll....wo ist da bei Dir der Unterschied  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q


----------



## oh-nemo (25. Januar 2005)

*AW: Top-Secret!!!Näxtn Sonntag Fliflies vs Spinnfies*



			
				Reppi schrieb:
			
		

> Es wurde nach mir gerufen ?? :q  :q
> Da ich Fisch fangen möchte, aber nur als Spinner...    :q
> Und die Peitschenschwinger tun sich keinen Gefallen damit, Medo als Prototypen eines Wedlers ins Rennen zu schicken............ |uhoh:  |uhoh:


Und schon eingetragen bei den Spinnern(wie sich das anhört :q )
So solls sein.Echte Angler braucht die Küste


----------



## oh-nemo (25. Januar 2005)

*AW: Top-Secret!!!Näxtn Sonntag Fliflies vs Spinnfies*



			
				Ace schrieb:
			
		

> Sonntag Mittag???...ich wäre schon froh wenn ich Montag früh wieder laufen kann:q
> Neee das geht leider echt nich...Da würde ich die Flifi-Fraktion ja völlig unehrenhaft vertreten


:q Nö Aaaatsche.
Du wirst wohl als einziger Nicht-Teilnehmer mal die Koordinaten des Events bekommen.
Kannst ja mal zum luschern vorbeikommen.

@Sönke,echt schade aber Arbeit geht vor.
obwohl kann man die Proben nicht auch im Wasser durchziehen :q ?
Vielleicht kannst Du ja mal beim Aqua Theatre in Los Angeles/Hollywooood vorstellig werden.Dann kannst Du immer bei uns im nassen proben


----------



## torstenhtr (25. Januar 2005)

*AW: Top-Secret!!!Näxtn Sonntag Fliflies vs Spinnfies*

Hallo,

Ist etwas Off-Topic, aber was Stippfischer gegen FF betrifft, habe ich sowas letztes Jahr schon gemacht und jeweils beim Winterangeln & Abangeln 2x den 3. Platz gemacht mit einmal 5610 Gramm und einmal 2200 Gramm, dabei jeweils den größten Fisch gefangen, meine Fische (wir fangen hier meist Plötzen, Bleie etc.) waren interressanterweise durchschnittlich größer als die der Stippangler.
Wer weiss, vielleicht gelingt es mir dieses Jahr die Stippangler abzukochen, allerdings macht mein Kumpel mit Fliege diesmal mit ..

Ich will doch hoffen das die Boardmitglieder die Ehre der Fliegenfischer retten, ich drücke die Daumen für euch! 

Bis dann..
Torsten


----------



## Skorpion (25. Januar 2005)

*AW: Top-Secret!!!Näxtn Sonntag Fliflies vs Spinnfies*



			
				torstenhtr schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> aber was *Stippfischer* gegen FF betrifft, , meine Fische ( meist *Plötzen, Bleie * waren interressanterweise durchschnittlich größer als die *der Stippangler*.



ich sag nur: wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil  :q  :q  :q

torsten es geht hier um spinnfischen und nicht um stippfischen  |muahah:


----------



## torstenhtr (25. Januar 2005)

*AW: Top-Secret!!!Näxtn Sonntag Fliflies vs Spinnfies*

Hi Skorpion,

>ich sag nur: wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil :q :q :q

Genau, denn wie habe ich meinen Text begonnen: "Ist etwas Off-Topic: [..]".
Oder soll ich noch Off-Topic, abgekürzt OT übersetzen? 
Prinzipiell wollte ich ja nur den FliFies Mut machen ..

Bis dann..
Torsten


----------



## mefohunter84 (25. Januar 2005)

*AW: Top-Secret!!!Näxtn Sonntag Fliflies vs Spinnfies*

@ Vossi und Ace

sacht mal Jungs, solltet Ihr nicht mal eure Prioritätenliste überarbeiten?  :q 
Am WE geht die Familie vor und das sind doch wohl wir!  :m 
Stimmt`s Jörg, wir sind doch ne große Familie?  |kopfkrat


----------



## oh-nemo (25. Januar 2005)

*AW: Top-Secret!!!Näxtn Sonntag Fliflies vs Spinnfies*



			
				mefohunter84 schrieb:
			
		

> @ Vossi und Ace
> 
> sacht mal Jungs, solltet Ihr nicht mal eure Prioritätenliste überarbeiten?  :q
> Am WE geht die Familie vor und das sind doch wohl wir!  :m
> Stimmt`s Jörg, wir sind doch ne große Familie?  |kopfkrat


Na klar sind wir das :m
Aber die beiden haben schon ne schriftliche entschuldigung mit der Unterschrift Ihrer Eltern abgegeben.
Fehlt nur noch das ärztliche Attest 
Obwohl die Junx ja wohl eigentlich so richtig Bock drauf hätten mit uns n schönen Nachmittag zu verbringen.
Naja was solls,dann greif ich halt Vossis 95er ab :q
Passt auch in den Kalträucherofen meines Dad :m
Ich freu mich das Deine Twin wieder läuft.Bring trotzdem noch eine Ersatzrolle mit.Man weiss ja nie.Die Sandgraeflinge sehen richtig gut aus.Verarbeitung,2 Sprengringe und der Drilling.Wenn die sich tatsächlich so göttlich führen lassen geht am Sonntag der Punk ab.


----------



## mefohunter84 (25. Januar 2005)

*AW: Top-Secret!!!Näxtn Sonntag Fliflies vs Spinnfies*

Na hoffentlich habe ich meine bis zum WE auch schon.  #t 
Ansonsten müssen wieder die "Altbewärten" herhalten.  :q 
Noch mal ne Anregung. Könnten wir uns nicht auch schon etwas früher treffen, dann haben wir alle auch mehr Zeit zum klönen und kennen lernen.  #6


----------



## oh-nemo (25. Januar 2005)

*AW: Top-Secret!!!Näxtn Sonntag Fliflies vs Spinnfies*



			
				mefohunter84 schrieb:
			
		

> Na hoffentlich habe ich meine bis zum WE auch schon.  #t
> Ansonsten müssen wieder die "Altbewärten" herhalten.  :q
> Noch mal ne Anregung. Könnten wir uns nicht auch schon etwas früher treffen, dann haben wir alle auch mehr Zeit zum klönen und kennen lernen.  #6


Meinetwegen gerne.
Wann wollen wir uns denn treffen?
 Macht doch mal ne Uhrzeit klar.Ich wohn ja nicht so weit weg vom geschehen.Ausser wir entscheiden uns für einen Platz richtung Flensburg  oder DK.Für MäcPomm hab ich keine Erlaubnis.
Ich guck gleich mal was der Wetterdienst vorherlügt


----------



## mefohunter84 (25. Januar 2005)

*AW: Top-Secret!!!Näxtn Sonntag Fliflies vs Spinnfies*

Was haltet ihr von Rügen, dann könnten wir gleich die "ufernahen" Netze "beobachten".  |kopfkrat   :q 
Ne mal im ernst. Also um 11:00 Uhr könnte man sich doch schon am Wasser treffen.  #6 
Dann können wir uns noch vor dem angeln so richtig die Taschen voll hauen (wegen der Standfestigkeit im Wasser).  :q  :q  :q 
Ort des Geschehens ist ja wohl windabhängig, aber Fehmarn würde sich schon anbieten. Stimmt`s Jörg?  :q 
Und die "Stranddorschgröße" ist ja auch ok.  :m


----------



## oh-nemo (25. Januar 2005)

*AW: Top-Secret!!!Näxtn Sonntag Fliflies vs Spinnfies*



			
				mefohunter84 schrieb:
			
		

> Ne mal im ernst. Also um 11:00 Uhr könnte man sich doch schon am Wasser treffen.  #6
> 
> Ort des Geschehens ist ja wohl windabhängig, aber Fehmarn würde sich schon anbieten. Stimmt`s Jörg?  :q
> Und die "Stranddorschgröße" ist ja auch ok.  :m


11.00 Uhr is doch O.K.
Fehmarn,Rolf wo issen das  ?


----------



## mefohunter84 (25. Januar 2005)

*AW: Top-Secret!!!Näxtn Sonntag Fliflies vs Spinnfies*

Das ist der Ort, wo du deine Erfolge feiern wirst.  :q 
Hast doch dann (eventuell) dein "Glücksschweinchen" bei dir.  :q  :q  :q 
Bring`st wieder nen schönen Schluck (Kaffee) mit?  #6


----------



## Rausreißer (25. Januar 2005)

*AW: Top-Secret!!!Näxtn Sonntag Fliflies vs Spinnfies*

Arghh, Rügen, son Scheiß,

Hallo?, ich hoffe das Treffen hängt nicht an meinem Soli.

Ansonsten einfach zu weit weg für mich.

Verdammte Axt :g 
R.R. #h


----------



## oh-nemo (25. Januar 2005)

*AW: Top-Secret!!!Näxtn Sonntag Fliflies vs Spinnfies*



			
				mefohunter84 schrieb:
			
		

> Hast doch dein "Glücksschweinchen" bei dir.  :q  :q  :q


Rolf #6
Hab grad mal nachgesehen.Der Wind kommt die Tage bis Freitag aus NNO-NO
bis 6.
Das bedeutet wenns so bleibt sowiso nur Insel.
Flügge oder Meeschendorf würden sich da anbieten.
Wären nicht die schlechtesten Reviere :m
Was sagen denn die Profis dazu?


----------



## marioschreiber (25. Januar 2005)

*AW: Top-Secret!!!Näxtn Sonntag Fliflies vs Spinnfies*

Nix !


----------



## Dorschdiggler (25. Januar 2005)

*AW: Top-Secret!!!Näxtn Sonntag Fliflies vs Spinnfies*



			
				oh-nemo schrieb:
			
		

> Wären nicht die schlechtesten Reviere


 .... bin zwar kein Profi, aber es gibt bessere  :q  :q  :q


----------



## Reppi (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: Top-Secret!!!Näxtn Sonntag Fliflies vs Spinnfies*

Insel ?? |kopfkrat  |kopfkrat 
Nur als Notlösung..............bei dem Wetter ist das mit der Gurkerei nicht so witzig, würde mir gerne jeden überflüssigen KM ersparen  
Ich bin wohl auch schon um 11:00 am Wasser #6


----------



## oh-nemo (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: Top-Secret!!!Näxtn Sonntag Fliflies vs Spinnfies*



			
				marioschreiber schrieb:
			
		

> Nix !


Autsch... 
Mann ich hab doch keine Ahnung wo man es den Fliegenwedlern genehm macht.Hab gedacht da wäre der Wind im Rücken.Melden tut sich sowieso keiner von der wedelnden Garde |kopfkrat somit hat sich das mit dem "Für den Fliegenfischer" gut gemeinten Rückenwind auch erledigt :m


			
				Dorschdiggler schrieb:
			
		

> .... bin zwar kein Profi, aber es gibt bessere  :q  :q  :q


Das kann ich mir durchaus vorstellen:q 
Für mich als Blech und Wobblerwerfer ist es kein Problem wenn der Wind von der Seite oder Vorne kommt.
Ich möchte es den Fliegenanglern nur so "angenehm" wie möglich machen.Ausserdem verstehe ich nix von der ganzen Fliegenmaterie.
So mögen sich doch die Sportkameraden auch mal zu den "Angelplätzen des Vertrauens" bei Wind der Stärke 5-6 aus NO äussern :m



			
				Reppi schrieb:
			
		

> Insel ?? |kopfkrat  |kopfkrat
> Nur als Notlösung..............bei dem Wetter ist das mit der Gurkerei nicht so witzig, würde mir gerne jeden überflüssigen KM ersparen
> Ich bin wohl auch schon um 11:00 am Wasser #6


Ich denk mal wir warten die Wetterlage erst mal ab |wavey:
Bei höheren Minusgraden brauchen wir ja nix riskieren.Aber ich hoffe ja immer noch


----------



## detlefb (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: Top-Secret!!!Näxtn Sonntag Fliflies vs Spinnfies*

Well, abwarten und Tee trinken. Aber mit Rum.....damit es dröhnt 
So schlecht sind die Vorhersagen doch garnicht......

@ JosiHH            fährst du das Taxi????


----------



## JosiHH (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: Top-Secret!!!Näxtn Sonntag Fliflies vs Spinnfies*



			
				detlefb schrieb:
			
		

> @ JosiHH            fährst du das Taxi????



Wie soll ich denn ans Lenkrad kommen. Und meine Pedalverlängerungen sind auch noch nicht da... :c 

Aber wenns denn sein muß...: Ja, ich fahr das Taxi
Wolltest Du Dein Boot mitnehmen? (Wg. Platz machen, Auskleiden mit Spritdichter Folie usw. :q )

Von mir aus können wir auch schon früher los. Hab Sonnatg frei (weil ich so brav alle IKEA-Schränke und die Fußleisten fertig gebaut hab!!!)

Übrigens, bei Wind 6 Bft. laß ich natürlich meine Wedel zu hause. Bin froh wenn ich bei 0-1 einigermaßen zu Rande komm. Trotzdem hätte ich nix gegen ne windgeschützte Ecke zwecks Belly-Dümpeln...

Josi


----------



## oh-nemo (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: Top-Secret!!!Näxtn Sonntag Fliflies vs Spinnfies*

Moin #h
Da sich keine Wedler anmelden #c und der Wind einwenig ungünstg aus NO kommen wird denke ich ist es das Beste den Joke-Vergleich zu verschieben #t
Ich selber habe auch wieder dazugelernt  :m

Natürlich steht den Anderen nix im Wege :m Ihren Blechköder Richtung Horizont zu werfen :m
Ich klink mich hiermit erstmal aus |wavey:


----------



## mefohunter84 (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: Top-Secret!!!Näxtn Sonntag Fliflies vs Spinnfies*

Son Mist.  :c  Wollte den "Wedlern" mal ne mefo zeigen, die auf Blech gebissen hat.  :q   #6


----------



## oh-nemo (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: Top-Secret!!!Näxtn Sonntag Fliflies vs Spinnfies*



			
				mefohunter84 schrieb:
			
		

> Son Mist.  :c  Wollte den "Wedlern" mal ne mefo zeigen, die auf Blech gebissen hat.  :q   #6


Rolf #6 das werden wir wohl auch noch öfter machen :q


----------



## Medo (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: Top-Secret!!!Näxtn Sonntag Fliflies vs Spinnfies*

@oh-nemo

schade schade.... aber was soll's, wir holen das mal nach...

gruss jörg


----------



## Dorschdiggler (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: Top-Secret!!!Näxtn Sonntag Fliflies vs Spinnfies*

datt isscha nu echt watt fies Jörg.
Ich habe das Gefühl, dass Du so langsam Angst davor bekommst, dass Heiko Euch vorgeführt hätte, weil die Silbernen auf gaaaanz kleine Garnelen stehen :q  :q  :q 
Schisser was


----------



## Rausreißer (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: Top-Secret!!!Näxtn Sonntag Fliflies vs Spinnfies*

Na Diggler hast ja noch mal Schwein gehabt  
man gut das hier bannig Jörgs mitlessen. 
Ich weis nu nicht ob Heiko hier nen längeren Schatten als Du in die Sonne bringt, Aber:
Also Sonntag geht was bei mir.
Schade Nemo, aber warum nicht demnächst #6 

Gernot #h


----------



## Dorschdiggler (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: Top-Secret!!!Näxtn Sonntag Fliflies vs Spinnfies*

Mensch Gernot...ich hoffe, dass was geht bei Dir  #6 
Und das mit die ganzen Jörgies ist echt verwirrend...gut das Jörgtor und JörgMichaelB und ....ach egal.....
Ich freue mich jedenfalls auf das nächste Vergleichstreffen. Und das kommt ganz sicher.
Ich stelle mich dann neben Jörg   und freue mich über einen gelungenen Tag  #h


----------



## Reppi (27. Januar 2005)

*AW: Top-Secret!!!Näxtn Sonntag Fliflies vs Spinnfies*

Heiko gegen alle wäre auch fies und ungerecht gewesen, da die Verlierer die Fische der anderen hätten schlachten müßen................der arme Kerl wäre Montag ja noch nicht fertig |supergri   
Aber ich glaube langsam auch, dass die Peitschenschwinger gar nicht zum Angeln gehen; habe noch "nie" einen gesehen...


----------



## Hering-ASS (27. Januar 2005)

*AW: Top-Secret!!!Näxtn Sonntag Fliflies vs Spinnfies*

OH OH Nemo!

KNEIFEN !? - is nich.


----------



## oh-nemo (27. Januar 2005)

*AW: Top-Secret!!!Näxtn Sonntag Fliflies vs Spinnfies*



			
				Hering-ASS schrieb:
			
		

> OH OH Nemo!
> 
> KNEIFEN !? - is nich.


Neee is auch nicht :q
Ist doch nur verschoben:m Ich glaube im März werden wir eher 
geeignete Vertreter der Gattung" Fly-Fisher" finden.
Ist im Moment nicht so de Hit.Die Bedingungen sollen ja auch gut sein.
Ich werde diesen Thread rechtzeitig im März/April mal wieder ausbuddeln.
Medo wie wär´s denn mit dem 9.April.2005  :q ?????


----------



## Dorschdiggler (27. Januar 2005)

*AW: Top-Secret!!!Näxtn Sonntag Fliflies vs Spinnfies*

....naja.....dann kann ich mir die Absage für Gnilftz ja wohl ersparen  :q 
Aber sach ma Jörg...bei deeeen guten Aussichten für Sonntag willst Du nicht ans Wasser..... Ich kann zwar keine Fanggarantie geben, aber wenn mein linker Daumen juckt, dann ist flossenhaltiges Silber nicht weit.... :q 
Du weisst wovon ich spreche  :q  #h


----------



## Medo (28. Januar 2005)

*AW: Top-Secret!!!Näxtn Sonntag Fliflies vs Spinnfies*

Medo wie wär´s denn mit dem 9.April.2005  :q ?????


ja gibbet den nen besseren termin?

da hat doch ein jeder zeit 

es gibt doch kein anderes wichtiges event an diesem tag


----------



## oh-nemo (3. Februar 2005)

*AW: Top-Secret!!!Näxtn Sonntag Fliflies vs Spinnfies*

Wenn das Wetter es zulässt können wir sehr gerne diesen Tag wählen.
Der 9.April ist ein Samstag.
Wir behalten das mal im Auge.
Hauptsache da kommen noch paar Fliegenfischer zusammen.


----------



## Hering-ASS (3. Februar 2005)

*AW: Top-Secret!!!Näxtn Sonntag Fliflies vs Spinnfies*

Hallo Jörg!

Ich hoffe doch das es bei dem termin bleibt?!


----------



## Medo (3. Februar 2005)

*AW: Top-Secret!!!Näxtn Sonntag Fliflies vs Spinnfies*

@ jörgi

wär ja mal ne idee...

so ne sache mit fun factor und eventuell mit zeitgefühlgestörten ichweissnichtwasichgesehenhab zuschauern


----------



## oh-nemo (3. Februar 2005)

*AW: Top-Secret!!!Näxtn Sonntag Fliflies vs Spinnfies*



			
				Medo schrieb:
			
		

> so ne sache mit fun factor und eventuell mit zeitgefühlgestörten ichweissnichtwasichgesehenhab zuschauern


Auf den hab ich ja so richtig Bock :q
Hering -ASS
Der Termin steht erst wenn es genug Flyfisher für den Tag gibt.
Aber los fahrn wir auf jeden Fall,egal ob oder


----------



## Hering-ASS (3. Februar 2005)

*AW: Top-Secret!!!Näxtn Sonntag Fliflies vs Spinnfies*

Sicher Sicher.


----------

